# Fluid buildup in c-section incision??



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

I'm asking for my cousin.She had her ds by c-section on May 10th.She's had to go to the hospital twice to have fluid drained from her incision.She also has a hole about the size of a dime that is draining blood.The drs have her on high doses of antibiotics,to make sure she doesn't get an infection.She's curious as to how common this is.She's never heard of it before.She'd also like to know if anyone else had it and how long it took to go away.She's in a lot of pain.Today they flushed it with saline and she said it felt like they stuck a hot knife in her stomach,they had to hold her down she was screaming and in so much pain.Any help would be greatly apprieciated,thanks so much!!


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

First of all, she needs to get narcotics for an incision flush and dressing change. I NEVER let my patients scream in pain (unless it's labor and that's what they want to do) and I NEVER hold them down for anything. It's a JCAHO standard that her pain be adequately controlled; her hospital is not meeting that standard.

I've seen this a few times. Maybe three? So not that common, but she's not the only one.


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

Thank you.I thought she should have had pain meds too,and that it was very wrong for them to hold her down.She said they offered her pain meds AFTER it was done,whatever she wanted.They gave her percoset(sp?).


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

That happened to me, but way less severely. Ouch, she should definitely have had pain meds for that!
She might want to try warm compresses with epsom salt water on her incision as it heals. It really helped me with the healing process and seemed to keep any fluid build up down to a minimum.


----------

